

Ask HN: Any good housing sites? - geuis

I'm looking around for a new place in San Francisco and all of these mainstream search sites just suck. Craigslist is full of spam, Apartments.com is a joke, Zillow is slow as hell.<p>Any Ycombinator companies in this space that have a good product?
======
rms
<http://www.housingmaps.com/> is a good mashup

------
jhancock
<http://sfbay.cribq.com/>

